

Google acquires Talaria Technologies - duckkg5
http://talariatech.com

======
wmf
It really annoys me when companies delete all the information from their site.
Here's what it used to say: "At Talaria, we're building a new, dynamic web
application server with a JIT-based runtime at its heart. Today, it supports
PHP and runs real-world applications like WordPress and Drupal."

